# I'm Bricked...Help!



## harrishabitat (May 8, 2012)

I have been rooting and running custom roms since my G1...so I mostly know my way around the block. But the Gslate has stumped me.

I rooted and got recovery but ended up wiping the hard drive and cannot get usb connection through recovery so I don't have anyway to flash a new rom since I can't get one on there. I was reading the unbricking method but is something that I just cant wrap my head around.

Is there any way to flash a rom from fastboot?
Is there any way to get a rom back onto the gslate or force the USB to mount?

I just would like to get it back so I can boot it up and start over again.

Any help would be great


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

harrishabitat said:


> I have been rooting and running custom roms since my G1...so I mostly know my way around the block. But the Gslate has stumped me.
> 
> I rooted and got recovery but ended up wiping the hard drive and cannot get usb connection through recovery so I don't have anyway to flash a new rom since I can't get one on there. I was reading the unbricking method but is something that I just cant wrap my head around.
> 
> ...


First, what device?

Second, the unbricker will work, but should only be used with specific devices.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## harrishabitat (May 8, 2012)

LG909
I can fastboot and get into clockwork recovery. But once in recovery the usb wont mount


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

harrishabitat said:


> LG909
> I can fastboot and get into clockwork recovery. But once in recovery the usb wont mount


Then just:

adb push file.zip /sdcard/

Make sure to mount the sdcard first by going to the install zip from sdcard option, this will mount the card for use.

Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


----------



## harrishabitat (May 8, 2012)

i did the adb push and it seemed to work. no errors and a message that confirmed the file size but when i go back then select choose zip from sd card it says no files. have i jacked up the sdcard mount? is there anyway to completely reformat the entire system


----------



## harrishabitat (May 8, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> Then just:
> 
> adb push file.zip /sdcard/
> 
> ...


if it not to much to ask could you posibly email me directly and help me with this im at a loss and just want to get this fixed


----------



## slava24 (May 24, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> Then just:
> 
> adb push file.zip /sdcard/
> 
> ...


This method is working! Thanks a lot!


----------

